# Good tankmates for Alligator Snapper?



## Glooty-Us-Maximus

Well I just bought a little ~2" Alligator snapper. I've got him in a 10 gallon but it seems like an awfully big tank for such a little dude, so I'm wondering if there are any good tankmates that get along with an Alligator snapper?


----------



## mshaughnessy

I'd put in a couple of gouramis and maybe few mollies. They would be excellent


----------



## BoomerSub

No. Fish will be eaten or will pick on the turtle, as will other turtles, I imagine.

-PK
-Edited to add: post #900!


----------



## CrocKeeper

I would not recomend any tank mates..as truly it does not need them, and anything it can get a hold of it will attempt to consume...


----------



## insomnia

I wonder how snappers react to other turtles?


----------



## CrocKeeper

> I wonder how snappers react to other turtles?


They eat them.


----------



## Anko

wow 10 gal.?thats seems small I would never want a alligator snapper it would bite da sh*t out of me I prefer musk turtles


----------



## rchan11

I've one that is about 1" and he doesn't like deep water at all. He rather stick his neck up to breathe then to swim up. My water is only 11/2" deep and only rosies can be in there.


----------



## Black-Phoenix

It seems there are all kinds of babies floating around now...maybe there needs to be a care sheet sticky one these monsters.


----------



## taewonee

can a alligator snapper be kept with a baby crocodilian??


----------



## BoomerSub

taewonee said:


> can a alligator snapper be kept with a baby crocodilian??


 No, see my earlier post.

-PK


----------



## taewonee

boomer.. you talked about fish and other turtles.

I asked if they could be kept with a baby crododile.

I'm guessing they won't get along too well.

But, just wondering, because i'll have both soon.

Maybe i can be the first to try


----------



## BRUTUStheOSUpiranha

I hate those damn things....i wouldnt put anything in there with him at all, he'll eventually just eat it


----------



## Handikapped

few things to clear up about alligator snappers. they rarely swim they prefer to walk along the bottom (when they get big and weight about 100lbs it gets hard to swim). i grew up in mississippi and had a large pond that we owned and have been around alligator snappers all my life. just wait until that little 1" darling has a shell thats bigger than a trash can lid youll be in for a suprise. it is possible to keep alligator snappers with crocodiles etc. but this debate is very similar to the one about what you can keep with piranhas generally nothing but sometimes you get lucky.


----------



## AlligatorSnapper

Do not put other types of turtles in there with him/her. If you do he/she will chip pieces of the other turtles shell off, and if he/she has a chance sometimes even eat them in only a few bites, or whole. Once I put a red eared slider with a alligator snapping turtle I had (I didn't know much about turtles then) and the next few days it was fine until I had looked down at the red eared slider and noticed it a chip of its shell had been torn off and was bleeding. I took the slider out of the tank and had put it in a different (smaller) tank. It all surprised me a lot because they were both baby turtles. Even the alligator snapping turtle. It still had managed to rip a piece of the other turtles shell off! I never knew alligator snapping turtles could be so strong even as babies.


----------

